# Interesting service drop.



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hawaiian style


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

got some pics or should we just image being in hawaii?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

papaotis said:


> got some pics or should we just image being in hawaii?



It's invisible, that's the interesting part..:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

If he's like our other Hawaiian correspondent, it's attached to a huge new world order conspiracy


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

Whoops lol brb


----------



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

Didn't load sorry, I'll try again tomorrow.


----------

